# Best Machines for the job?



## Tounces

Just curious what people think of the various equipment you use - assuming you've used more than one type. I may actually buy my own machine to use at work if I like one well enough that I can actually do a superior job with it.

*For Tub/Small Drains*

So far I've used some sort of Drill Gun(was old dunno the name), a Roto-Rooter Jr(with 1/4 cable drum), A Kenway, and a Drill gun that had a sled-type base to it.

None of them were particularly wonderful, though I liked the Kenway and the unmounted Drill Gun the least.

*For Kitchen Sink type Drains* - 

Again - used an older, Solid unpainted metal machine, A Spartan 100, a Roto Rooter Jr w/blade(many blade options), and a Kenway. 

I actually liked the older machine in this instance, it seemed to have a lot of raw power and didn't bind up very much. The Spartan was my second choice, and the Kenway....well let's just say I don't like Kenways very much. The Jr machine was decent.

*For Main Drains* - 

I've used an old Ridgid model, that has handles like a wheelbarrow, and you feed 15 ft sections of "Open" cable into it, then clamp down the teeth for feeding it into the line. Needless to say this one is limited to outdoor cleanouts. I've also used the Spartan 2001, Some sort of plastic-drum Ridgid model, and an old sled-style Roto Rooter Machine.

The Spartan 2001 seems the best choice, even if it's heavy, because of the Stair-climber. The Roto rooter machine is just a pain in the ass due to needing a shield and a mat beneath it. The plastic drum machine I didn't use enough to get a good feel for.


Oh, and has anyone used a Spartan 100 Machine with a Retriever? Or a Ridgid Drill Gun with feed?

Both of them seem like good ideas in theory - not so sure about practice. I trust Spartan though so I'd bet their retriever is pretty good...

It's like 350 bucks for the retriever though, so I'd like to hear from at least one person who has used one. Seems like it would be great for pulling back out of a line with a large number of bends in it.


----------



## incarnatopnh

1 1/2"-3" lines: modified K-400
3" and up: K-750

I have a K-45 af that I hardly ever use as the K-400 handles things pretty well.


----------



## Will

Secondary Drains- 1. Electric Eel Model N, 2. Spartan 100, 3. Ridgid K-3800, 4. Ridgid K50

Building Drains- 1. Ridgid K60, 2. Electric Eel Model N, 3. Spartan 300

Building Sewers-1. Ridgid K60, 2. Electric Eel Model C, 3. Spartan 1065


----------



## PlungerJockey

For 3" and up I use a Mytana M81, I like it more than any other mainline machine I've used it's similar to a Gorlitz

For 2"& 3" lines I haave a Mytana M-661 with a 1/2" cable. It is a good machine and small enough to get on a roof. I have a extra drum for a 3/8th cable, but I've found it turns too slow to to get thru a laundry or shower trap so I don't use it.

For small drains like tubs,floor drains and kitchen sinks I was using Marco with a 3/8 x 75' cable. I really liked their machines, but it became imposssible to get cables and parts for them. They were light,spun fast and went through traps well.

At the moment I'm using a General mini rooter pro. It's a decent machine and can run 3/8 or 1/2 cables. I the run a 3/8 x 75 cable. It runs a belt around the drum and I've taken out of the truck and went to use it and the belt has slipped of the drum. It has never came off during use, but that would be my only complaint so far.


----------



## Plumb26

K-45-AF for small lines, K-60 for most others, and K-7500 for things I can roll right up to. All Ridgid machines. I used to use Spartan 1065 and 100 machines and like those as well but, one you get the hang of the sectional machines, everything else seems too back-breaking.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tounces

Yeah - if ya'll can say what you like about each machine, I'd appreciate it.

So far the Ridgid models are seeming the most popular. I haven't used the newer models much myself.

I realize I DID use a K-400....once. It bound up kinda easy - but then again, I was like 200 ft into some drain line at a hospital so.....(I was joined onto a sectional cable that I fed through either a K-50 or K-60, I forget.


----------



## Tounces

Plumb26 said:


> K-45-AF for small lines, K-60 for most others, and K-7500 for things I can roll right up to. All Ridgid machines. I used to use Spartan 1065 and 100 machines and like those as well but, one you get the hang of the sectional machines, everything else seems too back-breaking.:thumbsup:


I'm not sure the smaller sectional machines are really optimal for Indoor use though, no?

I guess if you live in an area that can still go down a roof vent though they'd work.


----------



## All Pro

*allpro*

I use all Ridgid machines. For sinks and tubs I use a k-3800 with 1/4"in the sink drum.
If I don't need to go through a trap or its going into 2" I switch drums and use 3/8" (most the time with a spade tip). I also have a 1/2" drum for the machine that I never really use.
On main lines I use a k-7500 with 3/4" core cable. 
Haven't had a snake job they couldn't handle.


----------



## Tounces

Will said:


> Secondary Drains- 1. Electric Eel Model N, 2. Spartan 100, 3. Ridgid K-3800, 4. Ridgid K50
> 
> Building Drains- 1. Ridgid K60, 2. Electric Eel Model N, 3. Spartan 300
> 
> Building Sewers-1. Ridgid K60, 2. Electric Eel Model C, 3. Spartan 1065


I checked the Brochure on the Electric Eel Model N.

Does it actually prevent binding up in the drum or is that just a gimmick?


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

RIDGID K-45 Autofeed W/ 5/16" Cable for Small Drains

RIDGID K-400 Autofeed W/ 3/8" Innercore Cable

General Speedrooter Autofeed W/ 3/4" Flexcore Cable


----------



## Plumb26

Tounces said:


> I'm not sure the smaller sectional machines are really optimal for Indoor use though, no?
> 
> I guess if you live in an area that can still go down a roof vent though they'd work.


Using a sectional indoors is an option, just takes more prep work not to make a mess. I'd rather use it than a drum indoors because I have 150' of cable and that is heavy to try to bring up stairs and such.


----------



## Tounces

Gryphon Plumber said:


> RIDGID K-45 Autofeed W/ 5/16" Cable for Small Drains
> 
> RIDGID K-400 Autofeed W/ 3/8" Innercore Cable
> 
> General Speedrooter Autofeed W/ 3/4" Flexcore Cable


From looking up all these machines, this seems like a really solid choice.

I was wondering about the K-45 Autofeed.

I didn't know the K-400 had an autofeed, but it sure is a lot cheaper than the Spartan model.


----------



## Will

You don't want the K400. For secondary lines there is no better than Electric Eel Model N, Spartan 100, Ridgid K3800 or the K50, you could add the Gorlitz GO50 to that list too, but I'd recommend the drum splash guards.


----------



## Will

Tounces said:


> I checked the Brochure on the Electric Eel Model N. Does it actually prevent binding up in the drum or is that just a gimmick?


I use there 5/8" sectional style dualmatic cable in my Model N. I don't torque it up as it has a different operating style than a standard cable. So I don't give it much of a chance to bind up in the drum. That being said I have knotted it up once, but it was my fault, was working in an extremely tight spot and I got over zealous,


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

Tounces said:


> From looking up all these machines, this seems like a really solid choice. I was wondering about the K-45 Autofeed. I didn't know the K-400 had an autofeed, but it sure is a lot cheaper than the Spartan model.


 You can get the 400 with or without the autofeed. You can also get the Autofeed down the line if on a budget.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

Will said:


> You don't want the K400. For secondary lines there is no better than Electric Eel Model N, Spartan 100, Ridgid K3800 or the K50, you could add the Gorlitz GO50 to that list too, but I'd recommend the drum splash guards.


K400 works great for me and with auto feed & no mess cable cover it's a Cadillac experience. Only down side the drum isn't easily removable so it's kinda heavy bring up a ladder if doing it from a roof, but I manager ok. Does Spartan have a inner or flex core cable or are they hollow?


----------



## Tounces

Will said:


> I use there 5/8" sectional style dualmatic cable in my Model N. I don't torque it up as it has a different operating style than a standard cable. So I don't give it much of a chance to bind up in the drum. That being said I have knotted it up once, but it was my fault, was working in an extremely tight spot and I got over zealous,


Isn't 5/8" really freaking huge for a secondary line? Pretty sure we run 3/8ths for those generally.


----------



## Will

Tounces said:


> Isn't 5/8" really freaking huge for a secondary line? Pretty sure we run 3/8ths for those generally.



It's a 5/8" sectional style cable, it's not tight wind. It will go into 1.25" pipe, and through a 1.5" trap.


----------



## Tounces

Will said:


> It's a 5/8" sectional style cable, it's not tight wind. It will go into 1.25" pipe, and through a 1.5" trap.


I've used an open-style sectional cable before - but I didn't know that ALL sectional cables were open-style by default, because I haven't used all that many of them.


----------



## Ruudplumber

pulled the trigger on a spartan 2001. little upgrade from the marco powerfeed 80.... good time to break it in around the holidays. all that food has to go somewhere... .:thumbup:


----------



## Will

Post pics of that Spartan 2001, I've never used one before, there sure where pretty at the Pumper show though. I loved my 1065 when I had it, but it is a heavy SOB and I traded it in for sectional machines.


----------



## gear junkie

2" and under....k50
3"-6"....k60.
Heavy roots.....root ranger on a jetter


----------



## Tounces

gear junkie said:


> 2" and under....k50
> 3"-6"....k60.
> Heavy roots.....root ranger on a jetter



Yeah I wish I had the ""Jetter" option, but I work for Roto Rooter, and they'd rather go back every 6 months to cut the roots again then clear em all out at once.


----------



## Ruudplumber

The 2001 is one heavy SOB even when it breaks apart.. Would the 300 with 5/8 be able to handle a line with roots at 125'. 

that was my kinundrum:blink:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Tounces said:


> Yeah I wish I had the ""Jetter" option, but I work for Roto Rooter, and they'd rather go back every 6 months to cut the roots again then clear em all out at once.


With a spade tip on a whip?


----------



## Tounces

Best Darn Sewer said:


> With a spade tip on a whip?


Well we have a 6 month warranty so that'd probably be a bad idea.

Basic 3 inch double blade. Most of the pipes around here are 6" tile though.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Tounces said:


> Well we have a 6 month warranty so that'd probably be a bad idea.
> 
> Basic 3 inch double blade. Most of the pipes around here are 6" tile though.


If you're coming back every 6 months then I'd have to say that you're not using the right blade or cable for the job. 'Course I'm not there so I am only assuming. Why not get the 1-1/4" cable and blades for 6" lines? Why use undersized equipment for the job?


----------



## gear junkie

Best Darn Sewer said:


> If you're coming back every 6 months then I'd have to say that you're not using the right blade or cable for the job. 'Course I'm not there so I am only assuming. Why not get the 1-1/4" cable and blades for 6" lines? Why use undersized equipment for the job?


Because they're trying to get the sewer dig and do a proper cleaning. go in with undersize equipment that won't work to "prove" to the homeowner that the line is "broken" and needs immediate replacement. Scam artists.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

gear junkie said:


> Because they're trying to get the sewer dig and do a proper cleaning. go in with undersize equipment that won't work to "prove" to the homeowner that the line is "broken" and needs immediate replacement. Scam artists.


Well, that was what I was thinking but didn't want to assume. I was giving the benefit of the doubt. I work with d-bags that do that scam. They use spade tips or 3/8" cables. The set up guy hates it when he does that and i am the one to go run a camera and I sell a jet job instead of a replacement. They get no percentage of the job, then. 

If the line is broken and needs repair or replacement I will most definitely tell the H.O. and do my best to sell but I always try and clear it with the right equipment first.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Ruudplumber said:


> The 2001 is one heavy SOB even when it breaks apart.. Would the 300 with 5/8 be able to handle a line with roots at 125'.
> 
> that was my kinundrum:blink:


I DON'T KNOW ABOUT A 300 MACHINE BUT I KNOW A TROJAN PONY WILL !

BECAUSE I HAVE DONE IT :thumbup:


----------



## Letterrip

Best Darn Sewer said:


> If you're coming back every 6 months then I'd have to say that you're not using the right blade or cable for the job. 'Course I'm not there so I am only assuming. Why not get the 1-1/4" cable and blades for 6" lines? Why use undersized equipment for the job?


Assuming that you have a six inch cleanout or access point such as a vent. Here, a 3" opening is usually the largest you find on existing. Our sewer lines only balloon up to 4", but still. Don't have a proper opening. That said, offering to install the right size cleanout and going back in with larger equipt is an option.


----------



## plumberpro

for small drains a ridgid k-50 and big drains a ridgid k-1500 we have a lot of 6" clay sewer lines here I have a expandable cutter works great on roots


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Letterrip said:


> Assuming that you have a six inch cleanout or access point such as a vent. Here, a 3" opening is usually the largest you find on existing. Our sewer lines only balloon up to 4", but still. Don't have a proper opening. That said, offering to install the right size cleanout and going back in with larger equipt is an option.


I gotcha. You can only do so much. Customer has to be willing, too. I would think jetting would be the best option in those cases. Do y'all have one?


Where are your clean outs located?


----------



## Drain Pro

JERRYMAC said:


> I DON'T KNOW ABOUT A 300 MACHINE BUT I KNOW A TROJAN PONY WILL !
> 
> BECAUSE I HAVE DONE IT :thumbup:


Your shameless selling of Trojan machines know no bounds. Since I've used both the Pony and the 300 I can tell you that neither machine is the proper choice for roots at 125'. Can they get the job done? With the right mechanic the answer is yes, but you'll break your ass. I'm guilty of doing roots stoppages regularly with my 300 because I don't want to hump the K-7500 down the stairs. That being said, the 300 or the Pony are no match for a K-7500 or 1065.


----------



## incarnatopnh

Drain Pro said:


> Your shameless selling of Trojan machines know no bounds. Since I've used both the Pony and the 300 I can tell you that neither machine is the proper choice for roots at 125'. Can they get the job done? With the right mechanic the answer is yes, but you'll break your ass. I'm guilty of doing roots stoppages regularly with my 300 because I don't want to hump the K-7500 down the stairs. That being said, the 300 or the Pony are no match for a K-7500 or 1065.


I hump my K-750 up and down basement stairs every day. Haven't found a root ball I couldn't get through. The 300 seems a little light weight in comparison.


----------



## Drain Pro

incarnatopnh said:


> I hump my K-750 up and down basement stairs every day. Haven't found a root ball I couldn't get through. The 300 seems a little light weight in comparison.


Absolutely agree.


----------



## Ruudplumber

i agree.... tried the spartan 2001. even with separating the machine its a *****. wanted a manageable drum machine.


----------



## NORTHSTAR

1 1/2" gets k50 w/ drum attachment 5/16" hollow core
2" gets k50 w/ ridgid 5/8" all purpose wind sections
3"-4" gets root66 7/8" general proflex innercore and general open wind sections
Tuff root jobs get my k750 w/ general 5/8" flexicore


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Drain Pro said:


> Your shameless selling of Trojan machines know no bounds. Since I've used both the Pony and the 300 I can tell you that neither machine is the proper choice for roots at 125'. Can they get the job done? With the right mechanic the answer is yes, but you'll break your ass. I'm guilty of doing roots stoppages regularly with my 300 because I don't want to hump the K-7500 down the stairs. That being said, the 300 or the Pony are no match for a K-7500 or 1065.


I NEVER CLAIMED A BIGGER MACHINE WOULD NOT BE BETTER I ONLY SAID THAT I CAN OPEN 6" MAIN LINES UP TO 150' AND THAT I HAVE DONE THAT ON MANY OCCASIONS, :thumbup:
BECAUSE THAT WAS THE MACHINE I HAD TO IT WITH :whistling2:
ALSO I CAN TELL YOU THAT IF YOU ARE NOT CAREFUL YOU CAN SNARL THAT CABLE UP VERY EASY IN 6" PIPE, :thumbsup:
BUT I USED TO DO MAIN 6" SEWERS AT THREE DIFFERENT SCHOOL DISTRICTS GOING DOWN THOUGH MAN HOLES AND CLEARED ROOT BLOCKAGES AT EVERY 6' JOINT,
RUNNING A 6" CUTTER :thumbsup:


----------



## Drain Pro

JERRYMAC said:


> I NEVER CLAIMED A BIGGER MACHINE WOULD NOT BE BETTER I ONLY SAID THAT I CAN OPEN 6" MAIN LINES UP TO 150' AND THAT I HAVE DONE THAT ON MANY OCCASIONS, :thumbup:
> BECAUSE THAT WAS THE MACHINE I HAD TO IT WITH :whistling2:
> ALSO I CAN TELL YOU THAT IF YOU ARE NOT CAREFUL YOU CAN SNARL THAT CABLE UP VERY EASY IN 6" PIPE, :thumbsup:
> BUT I USED TO DO MAIN 6" SEWERS AT THREE DIFFERENT SCHOOL DISTRICTS GOING DOWN THOUGH MAN HOLES AND CLEARED ROOT BLOCKAGES AT EVERY 6' JOINT,
> RUNNING A 6" CUTTER :thumbsup:


In your original post you insinuated that the Pony was a root machine, and it is not. Just because you can do something doesn't mean you should. As a salesman you should put the right tool into a customers hands, instead of exaggerating a tools ability. If you wanted to push the correct tool you should of mentioned the Stallion, not the Pony.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I WAS REPLYING TO A QUESTION ABOUT A WHAT A SPARTAN 300 MACHINE 
COULD DO,
NOT ABOUT A 1065 OR I WOULD HAVE STATED A STALLION WAS BEST :whistling2:


----------



## incarnatopnh

You can have your trojans and spartans... I'll stick with my ridgid machines


----------



## Will

I'm going up have to agree with JerryMac. Although the 300/Pony might not be the best option on a tuff blockage, a skilled plumber/drain cleaner will get the job done, no matter what machine. Would the blockage be cleared easier with a 1065/Stallion? Yes, but could the 300/Pony clear it too? Yes, just might take more patience and perseverance


----------



## Drain Pro

Will said:


> I'm going up have to agree with JerryMac. Although the 300/Pony might not be the best option on a tuff blockage, a skilled plumber/drain cleaner will get the job done, no matter what machine. Would the blockage be cleared easier with a 1065/Stallion? Yes, but could the 300/Pony clear it too? Yes, just might take more patience and perseverance


I absolutely agree with you. But when he responds that the Pony can clear roots I feel he's being a misleading salesman. Yes the Pony can do roots. I do roots with my 300 all the time. But as a professional, if a colleague asks me if the 300 can do roots I would respond yes, but you really should be looking for a 1065. Jerry also infers that the Pony can do what a 300 can't. This is also a misleading statement. I've used both machines and there equally capable of the same things. I guess I have a chip on my shoulder regarding Trojan. Jerry doesn't post about their terrible customer service or their machines falling apart. How when you call up to complain, they hang up on you. There is a whole other side to Trojan. I have lots of Trojan stories to tell. One of my favs is a number of years back I buy a brand new Pony at the pumper show. I order it complete with feeder and loading wheel. The machine arrives and there is no loading wheel. After a half dozen phone calls requesting my loading wheel, they finally send me one. The best part is that it still had the Spartan bar code sticker on it! I've got more stories if you're interested


----------



## gear junkie

Very interested. All ears. Go for it.


----------



## Drain Pro

gear junkie said:


> Very interested. All ears. Go for it.


So here's another Trojan experience: We ordered 3 Colt machines. They all arrive missing bolts on the "roll aid" and cable clamps on the drums. I replace the bolts with some that I had in the shop but I call up for the cable clamps. As usual it takes 4 or 5 calls to get them shipped out. When they arrive, they are machined so sloppy that they are useless. I had to buy cable clamps from Spartan to install in the brand new Trojan machines. We also purchased a second Pony machine. It was terribly machined and sloppily built. Both of the pneumatic tires kept falling off. Then they would finally break off at the axle. Also, the gear box kept leaking. We sent it back to Trojan several times. After about the third time sending it back and forth, I got one of there repair guys on the phone. When I pressed him about what was going on out there, he cursed at me and hung up. That was the end of our relationship with Trojan. By the way, have you seen there $100,00 dollar jet machine on there website. What a joke!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

gear junkie said:


> Because they're trying to get the sewer dig and do a proper cleaning. go in with undersize equipment that won't work to "prove" to the homeowner that the line is "broken" and needs immediate replacement. Scam artists.


I agree. I don't think I could ever sleep at night if I ran a business like that.I've been screwed by mechanics many times and know how it feels.I can never do shady or unethical tactics to anybody.I will always tell it like it is and make the most ethical diagnosis and repair.

But on topic

Main line: tie between gorlitz go68 and spartan 300. Gorlitz because its a beast and 300 because its almost just as beast but in a compact package, breaks down quick for roof shots and I love direct drive system, a lil safer for an oporator with lil experience.but gorlitz gets the edge because its made in usa, my spartan has made in china sticker right on top.

Secondary branch lines: ridgid k400 and spartan 100.ridgid made in usa but weak and slow.but is a reliable workhorse and safe to operate.spartan 100 is powerfull direct drive but a lil loud.made in china.has great adjustment of angle and easy breakdown.

Tub machines: gorlitz wins. Ridgid and spartan tie again but behind gorlitz.general and anyanybody who put a cable on the end of a drill is a retard imho.hate those things.


----------



## gear junkie

Dammit Bobby, guess I'm a retard! lol But you gotta do this. Only a jetter is stronger.


----------



## Will

The Ridgid K3800 seems like a neat machine. One day I'll probably buy one to give it a shot. Seems it would be easier to move around than a Spartan 100


----------



## drs

Drain Pro said:


> So here's another Trojan experience: We ordered 3 Colt machines. They all arrive missing bolts on the "roll aid" and cable clamps on the drums. I replace the bolts with some that I had in the shop but I call up for the cable clamps. As usual it takes 4 or 5 calls to get them shipped out. When they arrive, they are machined so sloppy that they are useless. I had to buy cable clamps from Spartan to install in the brand new Trojan machines. We also purchased a second Pony machine. It was terribly machined and sloppily built. Both of the pneumatic tires kept falling off. Then they would finally break off at the axle. Also, the gear box kept leaking. We sent it back to Trojan several times. After about the third time sending it back and forth, I got one of there repair guys on the phone. When I pressed him about what was going on out there, he cursed at me and hung up. That was the end of our relationship with Trojan. By the way, have you seen there $100,00 dollar jet machine on there website. What a joke!



I am a Trojan Sewer Equipment rep. I just looked into my records for a 'DRAIN PRO' who might have ordered ANYTHING from me, and found nothing. Even made a few phone calls to other Trojan Sewer equipment Reps and they did not come up with the name of Drain Pro either. 

Did you maybe place a order under a different name?

As you say that you where at the "Pumper show" and placed a order. What year was that? That would help me track down who you talked to and placed the order with. 

Do you have a copy of the bill?

You have never sent any equipment back to me, so what was the address you sent it to? 

Again, who are you sending the equipment back to "Several times" so I can call over there and find out what is going on?

You have never called me and I do not curse,and I do not hang up on people. How can I help you?


The "100,00" Jet machine, I think you mean the 80 G price tag I had on my Sewer jetter price, that was on MY WEBSITE ( TrojanSewerEquipment.com) was because we where building CUSTOM MADE JETTERS for people, and guess what? We still sold many custom made sewer jetters. We are now updating our website and check it out now, The 80 G jetter is less and we will be adding a large selection of Trailer, Skid and Cart custom made sewer jetters.

Please tell me how I can help you. Shoot me a E mail or Call me. I am here to help you.

TrojanSewerEquipment.com is MY website.


----------



## Drain Pro

It was not ordered under the name Drain Pro. The machine was purchased at the show in Nashville. They were still red at the time. The other machines were purchased about 4-5 years ago. They were silver and black. While I do appreciate your post, I have no interest in repairing our relationship. We were treated so terribly, so that ship has sailed. Every word I posted was true. Hopefully you guys can learn from past mistakes and right your ship.


----------



## drs

Drain Pro said:


> It was not ordered under the name Drain Pro. The machine that was purchased at the show was in Nashville. They were still red at the time. The other machines were purchased about 4-5 years ago. They were silver and black. While I do appreciate your post, I have no interest in repairing our relationship. We were treated so terribly, so that ship has sailed. Every word I posted was true. Hopefully you guys can learn from past mistakes and right your ship.



You where dealing with a Rep and not directly with Trojan. Please don't broad brush me by tying me, a Trojan rep with another by saying " You guys", I had a Trojan Pony boxed and crated up with your name on it just to send to you to make things right. This would have came out of my pocket. You said you are done with Trojan so we won't send it.

Good luck be safe and Thank God.


----------



## Drain Pro

All of the machines we purchased were directly from Trojan. As far as you having a machine packed up for me, I highly doubt that. Even if you would did send it, I would of politely declined. Actually I just remembered. The red pony was purchased directly from Trojan. All the others were purchased through Drain Cables Direct. I don't want to hijack this thread any longer. If you want to continue this discussion, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Drain Pro

Will said:


> The Ridgid K3800 seems like a neat machine. One day I'll probably buy one to give it a shot. Seems it would be easier to move around than a Spartan 100


The 3800 is a great machine. I prefer it to the 100.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

gear junkie said:


> Dammit Bobby, guess I'm a retard! lol But you gotta do this. Only a jetter is stronger.


Lol awsome , but I was refering to tub machines on a drill.but here's the funny thing, I'm retarded too now because I just bought a ridgid k45 today for 100 bucks close to brand new !!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

drs said:


> You where dealing with a Rep and not directly with Trojan. Please don't broad brush me by tying me, a Trojan rep with another by saying " You guys", I had a Trojan Pony boxed and crated up with your name on it just to send to you to make things right. This would have came out of my pocket. You said you are done with Trojan so we won't send it.
> 
> Good luck be safe and Thank God.


Since drain pro shot you down and rejected your awsome machine, can you send it to me , if not, trade for guns and ammo? We both know snake machines cannot handle multiple zombies during the appocalypse, guns will.pretty please?


----------



## rjbphd

I'll take that machine that Drain Pro don't want! Never had a Trojan ( besides the rubber) machice before..


----------



## gear junkie

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Lol awsome , but I was refering to tub machines on a drill.but here's the funny thing, I'm retarded too now because I just bought a ridgid k45 today for 100 bucks close to brand new !!


I took my k39af off the van 2 weeks ago because of my K50. got tired of that thing taking up space.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

gear junkie said:


> I took my k39af off the van 2 weeks ago because of my K50. got tired of that thing taking up space.


I hate sectionals. But how did your k39 hold up? Did I make a good decision picking up the k45?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I hate sectionals. But how did your k39 hold up? Did I make a good decision picking up the k45?


I love my K-45. It has paid for itself a few times over. I have had it for about 6 months now. It works very well and the cable is sturdy.


----------



## Letterrip

bobbytucson said:


> i hate sectionals.


blasphemy!!!!!


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I love my K-45. It has paid for itself a few times over. I have had it for about 6 months now. It works very well and the cable is sturdy.


I have trouble with the drum opening. How about you?


----------



## gear junkie

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I hate sectionals. But how did your k39 hold up? Did I make a good decision picking up the k45?


Still works fine. Just like the k50 better. Can't speak on whether or not you made a good choice buying it.....it's a good quality machine, just not my flavor.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Gryphon Plumber said:


> I have trouble with the drum opening. How about you?


I have yet to have to open it. I use it for lavatories, tubs, and showers. Why were you opening the drum?


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I have yet to have to open it. I use it for lavatories, tubs, and showers. Why were you opening the drum?


I didn't. It's spec'd to hold 50' of 5/16" cable. I loaded 40', and ever since then the drum opens from the screws. The drum can be opened in order to switch out the in drum if you want. My guess is you just have 25' in it.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber

K-1500 for main lines. Sectional, pain to set up and run, but does a great job as far as I can tell.

K-3800 with three drums and different cable. C-13, C-32, C-46

C-13 5/16 inch x 35 feet 
Very small cable, for sink, lav, or tubs that have old galvanized, or some other conditions that don't allow the next size cable to go through. Don't like this option as the cable is very flimsy and easily kinked. 

C-32 3/8 inch, very flexible x 75 feet
This is the main cable I use for sinks, lavs, and tubs if I can get a good access point. Use primarily a bulb head as big as I can feed. 

C-46 1/2 inch, stiff x 90 feet
For 3" and 4" inside a house only and for small runs. Never on a main line that needs run to the street unless the access with the K-1500 is impossible. Don't really have any luck with this on long runs as it lacks the power to do any real damage to the roots we have here. Go for soft blockages and short runs. 

Do have a small hand crank, but it sees little action. 


Looking to add a jetter and camera this next year, unless Uncle Sam takes a big bite out of us. Might keep this on back burner until additional staffing is in place.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Gryphon Plumber said:


> I didn't. It's spec'd to hold 50' of 5/16" cable. I loaded 40', and ever since then the drum opens from the screws. The drum can be opened in order to switch out the in drum if you want. My guess is you just have 25' in it.


Yes, I only use it with the 25' it comes with and have been happy with its performance. I could see trying 30' but it doesn't seem strong enough for too much more. I didn't know it was spec'd for 50'. I haven't run into too many situations where I needed more. I use a 3/8" for longer runs with a spartan 100.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I love my K-45. It has paid for itself a few times over. I have had it for about 6 months now. It works very well and the cable is sturdy.


I was hoping to hear this !!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I was hoping to hear this !!


During A/C season, which is about 6 - 8 months long, l was using it as much as 3 times or more a day for a while. It held up very well.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

Best Darn Sewer said:


> During A/C season, which is about 6 - 8 months long, l was using it as much as 3 times or more a day for a while. It held up very well.


What size AC drains you snaking?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Gryphon Plumber said:


> What size AC drains you snaking?


Usually 1-1/2" but sometimes I have done 3/4" up thru 1 or 2 - 45°s. It depends on how its run and whether or not its tied into a p-trap in the attic or underneath the lavatory below the A/C unit. I typically will try to get into the larger pipe. Sometimes that means going thru the vent.


----------



## Tounces

Best Darn Sewer said:


> If you're coming back every 6 months then I'd have to say that you're not using the right blade or cable for the job. 'Course I'm not there so I am only assuming. Why not get the 1-1/4" cable and blades for 6" lines? Why use undersized equipment for the job?


Pardon my not replying to this sooner - threads tend to take on a life of their own, and the conversation steers away from the original question.

Anyway - here in Omaha we have, at best, a 4" stack opening. More commonly, we have a 3" or sometimes even a 2.5" stack opening. 90% cast iron stacks.

Most all drains become 4-6" clay at the transition. 

I generally won't even warranty a 2.5" stack opening. I put a pretty good kink on the cable to cover the line, but even then a 2" blade is only going to do so much.

Outside cleanouts basically don't exist here, you might find one in 50 houses has one. I don't even bother looking anymore unless it's obvious.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Tounces said:


> Pardon my not replying to this sooner - threads tend to take on a life of their own, and the conversation steers away from the original question.
> 
> Anyway - here in Omaha we have, at best, a 4" stack opening. More commonly, we have a 3" or sometimes even a 2.5" stack opening. 90% cast iron stacks.
> 
> Most all drains become 4-6" clay at the transition.
> 
> I generally won't even warranty a 2.5" stack opening. I put a pretty good kink on the cable to cover the line, but even then a 2" blade is only going to do so much.
> 
> Outside cleanouts basically don't exist here, you might find one in 50 houses has one. I don't even bother looking anymore unless it's obvious.


I can understand that. It seems common in the north with most homes that outside C/Os are rare. That was the case in Montana, too. They would always put them in the damn basement or cellar and have a 3-1/2" C/O for 4" to 6" clay mains. I never understood what the hell the builders were thinking. Why would you make it so difficult to access the line?? They would put huge boilers right in front of the C/O or it locate it overhead. 

So many homes there predate indoor plumbing so the original plumbing they have can be pretty archaic. 

It was tough to convince people to pay to dig up and install a proper cleanout outside.

I think the odds were also about 1 in 50 houses that would have outside C/Os and when they did I was always so thankful.


----------



## Tounces

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I can understand that. It seems common in the north with most homes that outside C/Os are rare. That was the case in Montana, too. They would always put them in the damn basement or cellar and have a 3-1/2" C/O for 4" to 6" clay mains. I never understood what the hell the builders were thinking. Why would you make it so difficult to access the line?? They would put huge boilers right in front of the C/O or it locate it overhead.
> 
> So many homes there predate indoor plumbing so the original plumbing they have can be pretty archaic.
> 
> It was tough to convince people to pay to dig up and install a proper cleanout outside.
> 
> I think the odds were also about 1 in 50 houses that would have outside C/Os and when they did I was always so thankful.


I can understand homes that were built pre-1934 or so. That's before Drain cleaning equipment existed.

But any houses built since then, don't really have an excuse.


----------



## SewerRatz

Main line Drum machines:


Spartan 1065
Ridgid K-7500
O'Brian Sled (no longer made for many years.
Main line sectional machines: 


Flexi Cleaner http://plumbertoolinc.com/flexclean.html
Rothenberger R750 Rothenberger http://youtu.be/jZC15YG1PhI
Ridgid K-500 No longer made
K-1500
Eel Model C

Sink line drum machine:


Eel Model N (two drums one with 75' 5/8" sectional cable other drum 1/2" tight wound cable)
Spartan 100 ( Two drums, 13/32 and a 1/2")
Ridgid K-3800 (close copy of the 100)
Sink line sectional machine:


Eel Model N ( I know its a drum machine spinning sectionals)
K-50 (5/8" sectional cable and two drum adaptors for smaller cable)
Lav sink Bath Tub drain Drum Machine:


Eel Model N (5/8" sectional cable in drum)
K-50 (drum adapters running 3/8 or 1/4 cable)
K-40
Spartan 100 ( you can put smaller cable in a 100 drum but never liked the feel and 13/32 can be too stiff)


----------



## incarnatopnh

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I can understand that. It seems common in the north with most homes that outside C/Os are rare. That was the case in Montana, too. They would always put them in the damn basement or cellar and have a 3-1/2" C/O for 4" to 6" clay mains. I never understood what the hell the builders were thinking. Why would you make it so difficult to access the line?? They would put huge boilers right in front of the C/O or it locate it overhead.
> 
> So many homes there predate indoor plumbing so the original plumbing they have can be pretty archaic.
> 
> It was tough to convince people to pay to dig up and install a proper cleanout outside.
> 
> I think the odds were also about 1 in 50 houses that would have outside C/Os and when they did I was always so thankful.


In my area, code was written to require cleanouts and on the original clay sewers it was strictly enforced. Of course they also thought house traps were a good idea. I guess its a trade off now. So not all the north is like that


----------



## MACPLUMB777

sewerratz said:


> main line drum machines:
> 
> 
> spartan 1065
> ridgid k-7500
> o'brian sled (no longer made for many years.
> main line sectional machines:
> 
> 
> flexi cleaner http://plumbertoolinc.com/flexclean.html
> rothenberger r750 rothenberger http://youtu.be/jzc15yg1phi
> ridgid k-500 no longer made
> k-1500
> eel model c
> 
> sink line drum machine:
> 
> 
> eel model n (two drums one with 75' 5/8" sectional cable other drum 1/2" tight wound cable)
> spartan 100 ( two drums, 13/32 and a 1/2")
> ridgid k-3800 (close copy of the 100)
> sink line sectional machine:
> 
> 
> eel model n ( i know its a drum machine spinning sectionals)
> k-50 (5/8" sectional cable and two drum adaptors for smaller cable)
> lav sink bath tub drain drum machine:
> 
> 
> eel model n (5/8" sectional cable in drum)
> k-50 (drum adapters running 3/8 or 1/4 cable)
> k-40
> spartan 100 ( you can put smaller cable in a 100 drum but never liked the feel and 13/32 can be too stiff)


Hey SewerRatz 
Where doe's the Trojan Battery Powered Colt fit into that line up ?


----------



## SewerRatz

JERRYMAC said:


> Hey SewerRatz
> Where doe's the Trojan Battery Powered Colt fit into that line up ?


It would be aright after the Spartan 100 and before the Ridgid 3800 The battery powered Colt works really well. I just suggest having two batteries one on the charger and the other in the machine. This way when the battery does get weak, you swap them out.

When I got my battery colt back when they were red and black, I did 60 kitchen sink lines in a high rise on the northside of Chicago on one battery.


----------



## redbeardplumber

I want to get into drain cleaning. Almost no experience except for an old k-35 for sinks.

I just want to start with residential drain cleaning. 99% of of these sewers are 4".

If I want to stick with Ridgid will a k-45 and a k-60 get me by or k-50 and k-60... Or all three....is a k-60 ok for 4"?


----------



## gear junkie

Do you have cleanouts? What's your typical drain stoppage?


----------



## redbeardplumber

We have 3" or 4" cleanouts for the mains.. Inside, nothing outside...

I guess some mains would be tree roots. Most houses are 1980's or older where I am.... Sags, grease...

Most stoppages that I see are kitchen lines, but that will change when I promote drain cleaning.


----------



## gear junkie

I'd get a k60 then a k50


----------



## gordyloo

gear junkie said:


> I'd get a k60 then a k50


That seems like a waste of money. The 60 runs both cables.


----------



## HSI

redbeardplumber said:


> I want to get into drain cleaning. Almost no experience except for an old k-35 for sinks. I just want to start with residential drain cleaning. 99% of of these sewers are 4". If I want to stick with Ridgid will a k-45 and a k-60 get me by or k-50 and k-60... Or all three....is a k-60 ok for 4"?


I like the K-60. I carry 85' of 5/8" sectional cable for anything under 3" and 180' of 7/8" sectional cable to handle through 4" 
This machine has been good for me. A bit of a learning curve verses a drum machine but well rounded. Very user friendly and safe. 
I do use a K-45af on some small lines such as lave lines. 
If your wanting a drum set up the K-3800 with three drums 3/16, 3/8, 1/2"was the set up I use to have and worked well.


----------



## All Pro

k-3800 is the best small machine. Just make sure you order the sink drum too. Anything in the ground I use my 7500 with 3/4 cable. I've had this setup for over a year and the only problem I've had was a cracked wheel on the 7500. My boys been using the same 3800 for 15 years. I wouldn't by a sectional.


----------



## gear junkie

gordyloo said:


> That seems like a waste of money. The 60 runs both cables.


You're right but the k60 seems to big in a bathtub or small space. the k50 and that 5/8 cable is a perfect combination while the k60 seems to overpower the 5/8 cable at time.


----------



## Ruudplumber

Around here we have 99% 3" indoor cleanouts. Been running a marco pf80 for 32 years. Finally wore out. Tried the spartan 2001. A beefy machine but to much to carry into basements everyday. Ended up running the spartan 300 now. love it. Lighter and more manageable than the old machine.


----------



## JDGA80

*my machines*

1) Ridgid k-39 w/ 5/16" drop ball auger (sinks)
2) Ridgid k-40 w/ 3/8" bulb head auger (tubs, shower)
3) Ridgid k-400 w/ 1/2" IW cable (kitchen sink, main lines)
4) Marco ME90 w/ 3/4" cable (main lines)


----------

